# SAINT PETERSBURG | Public Transport



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

Most of the buses in the city are Volzanin "Cityritm", Liaz, Nefaz, Scania

Volzanin "Cityritm-15"

































Liaz 6213.20

































Nefaz 5299-30-32

















Scania OmniLink


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

*UFO*


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Nice to see Piter's buses, trolleybuses and trams having consistent liveries.


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

Are there any cross harbor (under water) tunnels in Saint Petersburg?


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kanonersky Tunnel is the only one, AFAIK

Wiki
Map view
Satellite view


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

Also a tunnel at dam.


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Any updated photos of the dam?


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it still about PUBLIC transport? ;-)

Ligovsky avenue's Bus&Tram Lane


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Talk about great integration of two transport modes.


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

alekssa1 said:


> Kanonersky Tunnel is the only one, AFAIK
> 
> Wiki
> Map view
> Satellite view


Sigh, I wish there are trolley-buses going through this tunnel.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ can pedestrians use the sidewalk in the tunnel?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

and here's an updated map of St Petersburg Metro as of February 1st.
A lot of lines are closed for track repairs, so it's operating now as 4 separate unconnected systems
Tram 56 and 59 only run weekday peak; tram 65 runs weekday only


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

Olololo
Kazakova street Tram Lane, but sometimes it is... Tram&Bus Lane.



Автор фотографии Смирнов Михаил


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

*ST PETERSBURG | Metro*

The Saint Petersburg Metro was opened on November 15, 1955. It was the second metro of Russia. It is 110 km in length, has 65 stations, and 5 lines. 
It has a daily ridership of 2,500,000, and an annual ridership of 914,000,000. 

The Saint Petersburg Metro is planning 4 lines and 61 stations for the future.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Map:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Another outdated map. Check your shit before posting it.


----------



## geometarkv (Apr 12, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Another outdated map. Check your shit before posting it.


Is this update map?


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

New tram models to run in St. Petersburg

LM-68M modification









http://transphoto.ru/photo/536624/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/536668/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/536106/

71-631









http://transphoto.ru/photo/536442/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/536345/


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

alekssa1 said:


> New tram models to run in St. Petersburg
> 
> LM-68M modification
> 
> ...


Haha that's so cute!

It looks like the first electric trams which were also just one car long :colgate:


What the capacity of this thing, especially compared to a bus or trolleybus of the same length?


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

geometarkv said:


> Is this update map?


Compared with Moscow, St. Petersburg metro network is very small.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not that small, the 4th busiest in Europe...


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, my other thread was messed up, so i am creating an new one. 
The Saint Petersburg Metro was opened on November 15, 1955. It was the second metro in Russia and the former Soviet Union. It is 113.2 km in length, has 67 stations, and 5 lines. It has a daily ridership of 2,500,000, and the annual ridership is 914,000,000. 

P.S. The Saint Petersburg Metro is planning 71 km, 6 depots, and 54 stations and 4 more lines for the near future (2020). 

P.S.S. The population of Saint Petersburg is 5,008,467. It is the second largest city in Russia.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Map: 
http://www.sptimes.ru/images/metro_map/metro_map_new1.png


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 1: Kirovsko-Vyborgskaya 
Devyatkino, Opened December 29, 1978.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Grazhdansky Prospekt, Opened December 29, 1978.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Akademicheskaya, Opened December 31, 1975.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Politekhnicheskaya, Opened December 31, 1975.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ploschad Muzhestva, Opened December 31, 1975.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Lesnaya, Opened December 31, 1975.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vyborgskaya, Opened April 22, 1975.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ploshchad Lenina, Opened June 1, 1958.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Chernyshevskaya, Opened June 1, 1958.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ploshchad Vosstaniya, Opened November 15, 1955.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vladimirskaya, Opened November 15, 1955.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Pushkinskaya, Opened April 30, 1956.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Tekhnologichesky Institut, Opened November 15, 1955.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Baltiyskaya, Opened November 15, 1955.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Narvskaya, Opened November 15, 1955.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Kirovsky Zavod, Opened November 15, 1955.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Avtovo, Opened November 15, 1955.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Leninsky Prospekt, Opened September 29, 1977.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Prospekt Veteranov, September 29, 1977.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 2: Moskovsko-Petrogradskaya 
Parnas, Opened December 22, 2006.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Prospekt Prosvescheniya, Opened August 19, 1988.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ozerki, Opened August 19, 1988.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Udelnaya, Opened November 4, 1982.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Pionerskaya, Opened November 4, 1982.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Chornaya Rechka, Opened November 4, 1982.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Petrogradskaya, Opened July 1, 1963.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Gorkovskaya, Opened July 1, 1963.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Nevsky Prospekt, Opened July 1, 1963.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Sennaya Ploshchad, Opened July 1, 1963.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Tekhnologichesky Institut, Opened April 29, 1961.

(Cross-Platform Interchange with the Kirovsko-Vyborgskaya Line)


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

The Picture:


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Frunzenskaya, Opened April 29, 1961.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Moskovskiye Vorota, Opened April 29, 1961.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Elektrosila, Opened April 29, 1961.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Park Pobedy, Opened April 29, 1961. 

P.S. It had the world's first Platform Screen Doors.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Moskovskaya, Opened December 25, 1969.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Zvyozdnaya, Opened December 25, 1972.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Kupchino, Opened December 25, 1972.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 3: Nevsko-Vasileostrovskaya Line 
Primorskaya, Opened September 28, 1979.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Vasileostrovskaya, Opened November 3, 1967.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Gostiny Dvor, Opened November 3, 1967.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Mayakovskaya, Opened November 3, 1967.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ploshchad Aleksandra Nevskogo 1, Opened November 3, 1967.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Yelizarovskaya, Opened December 21, 1970.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Lomonosovskaya, Opened December 21, 1970.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Proletarskaya, Opened July 10, 1981.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Obukhovo, Opened July 10, 1981.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ I prefer the opened stations. These closed ones are so... more like elevators  i.e. Mayakovskaya isnt my fave one... although the mozaik on its walls is interesting.
I was in Petersburg two months ago and liked some of the stations so much!
But disliked for some reason these central ones, with paltform doors.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Rybatskoe, Opened December 28, 1984.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 4: Pravoberezhnaya Line 
Spasskaya, Opened March 7, 2009.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Dostoyevskaya, Opened December 30, 1991.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ligovsky Prospekt, Opened December 30, 1991.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ploschad Aleksandra Nevskogo 2, Opened December 30, 1985.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Novocherkasskaya, Opened December 30, 1985.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ladozhskaya, Opened December 30, 1985.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Prospekt Bolshevikov, Opened December 30, 1985.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Ulitsa Dybenko, Opened October 1, 1987.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Line 5: Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line 
Komendantskiy Prospekt, Opened April 2, 2005.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Staraya Derevnya, Opened January 14, 1999.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Krestovsky Ostrov, Opened September 3, 1999.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Chkalovskaya, Opened September 15, 1997.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Sportivnaya, Opened September 15, 1997.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Admiralteyskaya, Opened December 28, 2011. 








P.S. Russia's deepest station (second in the world after Arsenalna) - 86 m.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Sadovaya, Opened December 30, 1991.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Zvenigorodskaya, Opened December 20, 2008.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Obvodny Kanal, Opened December 30, 2010.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Volkovskaya, Opened December 20, 2008.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Extensions: 

Line 1: None for now, possible southern extension. 

Line 2: None 

Line 3: Admiralteyskaya 2 to become transfer with Line 5 is planned, a northern extension by 2020 is considered. 

Line 4: Teatralnaya on the western extension to Kamenka is planned, which would later reach the Lakhta Tower. The Narodnaya/Kudrovo station on the eastern radius is planned. 

Line 5: 4 stations (Prospekt Slavy, Dunayskaya, Balkanskaya/Shushanskaya, and Yuzhnaya) are to be completed on the southern end. On the northern end, Dolgoozernaya and Kolomyazhskaya will be opened in the near future. 

Future Lines: 
Line 6: Krasnoselsko-Kaliniskaya Line. First 6 stations to open in 2015. 
Line 7: Admiralteysko-Oktinskaya Line. First stations to open before 2025.
Line 8: Koltsevaya Line (Circle Line). First stations to open after 2025.
Line 9: Severnaya Line. First stations to open in 2025-2035.


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^Awesome pictrures I think that Saint Petersburg and Moscow have the prettiest metro stations around the world


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

*BUKHARESTSKAYA AND MEZHDUNARODNAYA STATIONS OPEN!!!*

December 28, 2012. The southern extension of line 5 (Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line) was opened with the stations "Bukharestskaya" (Bucharest) and "Mezhdunarodnaya" (International). 

Bukharestskaya: 


Mezhdunarodnaya:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I see that Russians are keeping with the tradition of building fancy subway stations


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes they are, its their tradition.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Renders of future stations on Frunzensko-Primorskaya Line on the south side of town

Source: http://www.mr7.ru/articles/65521/

*Prospekt Slavy* - _"Avenue of Glory"_









*Dunayskiy Prospekt* - _"Danube Avenue"_


















*Yuzhnaya* - _"South Station"_


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

They look really different to every other station on piter


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Although not comparable with Moscow metro, St Petersburg has a very stunning stations!


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dunayskiy Prospekt will be very interesting stantion! 
I like and another 2 stantions, but most I like Teatralnaya


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Tekhnologicheskiy Institut*

*TI-1
*
Source: http://ru-metro.livejournal.com/3684616.html




























*TI-2*

Source: http://vadim-bv.livejournal.com/96634.html


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

The old stations are stunning, but the new ones are pretty hideous.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

On the 7th November, the new ticket hall was opened for Spasskaya metro station (Line 4). This is Line 4 terminus station and interchange between Sennaya Plotshad (Line 2) and Sadovaya (Line 5):


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


>


The "Peak" shopping mall is extremely out of place for that part of town. What were they thinking?


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The "Peak" shopping mall is extremely out of place for that part of town. What were they thinking?


^^ They were thinking that building shopping malls in 18 and 19 century neighborhoods will attract many, many, many customers.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The "Peak" shopping mall is extremely out of place for that part of town.


Don't worry. This ticket hall specially built here to close the view to "Peak" eyesore. In fact, all Senaya Square will be rebuilt to the historic standarts. Next to Sennaya Plotshad ticket hall, the restoration of Saviour Church on Sennaya Square, which was demolished in 1961 by explosion, is underway. Here how the church looked before demolition:



















And this is the view from helicopter with renders of the church. It's out of date, because the construction site in the middle of the picture is Spasskaya ticket hall site:










By clicking this link, you can see news report with video on the opening day. The report in Russian. With the opening of the new ticket hall for the tree-station interchange, Sennaya Plotshad ticket hall will be closed for restoration and escalator replacement.

By the next year, another ticket hall will be opened in the city. New Sportivnaya station ticket hall will be built on the other side of Small Neva - on the Vasilevsky Island, to allow Vasileostrovskaya station also to be closed for reconstruction


----------



## kroten (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, if we speak about architecture then ticket hall is quite a failure too.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This August, I was in Saint-Petersburg and I was able to travel around metro stations. Here, I uploading the photos taken during my visit by my tablet:

Akademicheskaya/Academy (Line 1):










Admiralteyskaya/Admiralty (Line 5):










Mezhdunarodnaya/International (Line 5):










Station's mural - Atlant holding the world:










Obvodniy Kanal/Obvodniy Canal (Line 5):



















Old photo of Obvodniy Canal with factories:










Station entrance with Ligov shopping centre (named after Ligovsky Avenue):










Plotschad Vosstaniya/Vosstaniya Square (Line 1):










Vladimirskaya (Line 1):










Plotschad Lenina/Lenina Square (Line 1):










Prospekt Prosvetscheniya/Prosvetscheniya Avenue (Line 2):










Vasileostrovskaya/Vasilevskiy Island (Line 3):










Avtovo (Line 1):










Mayakovskaya/Mayakovsky (Line 3):










Primorskaya/Seaside (Line 3):



















Devyatkino (Line 1):










Sportivnaya (Line 5), upper level:










Lower level:










Station art:










Zvenigorodskaya (Line 5):










Station mural - Semenovskiy Regiment:










Pushkinskaya/Pushkin (Line 1):










Rybatskoe/Fishing (Line 3):










Gostiny Dvor (Line 3):










Krestovskiy Ostrov/Krestovskiy Island (Line 5):



















Entrance:










Narvskaya (Line 1):










Ticket hall:










Moskovskaya/Moscow (Line 2):










Tekhnologicheskiy Institut (Lines 1 & 2):




























Nevskiy Prospect/Nevskiy Avenue (Line 2):










Sennaya Plotschad/Sennaya Square (Line 2):










Sadovaya (Line 5):










Spasskaya (Line 4):



















Dostoyevskaya (Line 4):










Chernyshevskaya (Line 1):


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Dimlys' photos show how making St Petersburg metro more friendly for foreign tourists (by adding bilingual signage) has not detracted from the overall aesthetic appeal of the system. Thanks for posting!

In other news, it's a double mitzvah for the metro this November since, in addition to the opening of the Spasskaya vestibule facility, *Petrogradskaya *station on *Line 2* has reopened after being closed for renewal since the beginning of the year. Here are some photos from The Village website (http://www.the-village.ru/village/city/transport/134667-petrogradskaya):


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update about vestibules restoration:

Pushkinskaya/Pushkin station (Line 1) - closed for entry and exit from 1st December for presumably 19 months. Fortunately, this is an interchange station and to enter the station, you should go though Zvenigordskaya station ticket hall.

Ligovskiy Prospect/Ligovskiy Avenue (Line 4), on the other hand, is not interchange station, but it will also be closed on the 5th January next year and lasted for 15 months.

And still no Sennaya Plotschad/Sennaya Square (Line 2) closure update


----------



## tayano (Apr 13, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> Ligovskiy Prospect/Ligovskiy Avenue (Line 4), on the other hand, is not interchange station, but it will also be closed on the 5th January next year and lasted for 15 months.


Do you know if this is connected to the construction of interchange with the future line 6?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

tayano said:


> Do you know if this is connected to the construction of interchange with the future line 6?


No. This line won't come to this area until mid-2020s or even later


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

tayano said:


> Do you know if this is connected to the construction of interchange with the future line 6?


No, the reason for future closing is geological problems with administrative building of St. Petersburg Metropolitan (in which vestibule of this station was built). During recent geodetic study, it was discovered that this building started to fall into soil. That's why it was decided to close this station for reconstruction in order to strengthen foundation pit of administration building.

As for Line 6 - there exist plans for construction of transfer station at this place. However, this station is planned to be built as part of second stage of the construction of the Line 6 in 2020s (the first stage of construction of this line is planned to be completed in 2019-2020).









Metrowalks


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken during my visit in August, the picture of modern tram:










And monument of old tram, driven by horses, near Vasileostrovskaya metro station:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

On the 7th March, renovated trams appeared on tracks. Link in Russian:


----------



## toma.bacic (Oct 19, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> On the 7th March, renovated trams appeared on tracks.


This is kind of retro redesign?
How many such redesigned trams exist?
And, anybody knows the old numbers and designation...?
Thnx and regards from Zagreb
toma


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

toma.bacic said:


> This is kind of retro redesign?
> How many such redesigned trams exist?
> And, anybody knows the old numbers and designation...?
> Thnx and regards from Zagreb
> toma


Yes, it's an overhauled tram.
For numbers and designations - use transphoto.ru database.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From 1st April, the testing of new ticket machines inside of buses and trolleybuses has begun in Saint Petersburg. First, they only will work on bus route 40 (Kolomyagi Bus Park - Kultury Avenue) and trolleybus route 8 (Trolleybus Park #2 - Baltiyskiy Station) and will last until 30th June 2014:










The machine only accepts 1, 2, 5 and 10 rubles. Link in Russian


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

is there plans for the world cup 2018? e.g stations


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, look at this map:










Green and orange lines are going to be extended by 2018, but construction are not started yet. Plus new second entrance with travalators at Sportivnaya station will be opened next year. Brown line will open in 2020 or later


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Photos from new Sportivnaya station (Line 5) ticket hall on Vasilevsky Island, which planned to open in next year. This ticket hall will go under Malaya Neva river and include first ever travalator to be opened in any of metro system in Russian. Also this hall will allow to close Vasileostrovskaya station for complete reconstruction. Taken from here (link in Russian):



















And some more from here:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Russian transport subforum:



Ярик1010;116768194 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, prolongation of Green line (Begovaya and Novokrestovskaya stations)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Russian Transport thread:



Ярик1010;117883744 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, prolongation of Green line (Begovaya and Novokrestovskaya stations)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian Transport thread, progress continues on Line 5 extension to Shushary:



Ярик1010;118279948 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Prospekt Slavy station (Purple line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;118279962 said:


> http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8066&sid=ae205f0ef03f579b8b5b5f12994c89e0&start=360


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

Saint-Petersburg tramway

The oldest model of tramway which is using now is *ЛМ-68М*

MU - 2x ЛМ-68М (1979)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/706865/

ЛМ-68М (1987)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/670050/

*ЛВС-86К*
(1989)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/712974/

(1989)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/691251/

MU - 2x ЛВС-86К (1990)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/421377/

ЛВС-86К-М (1993)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/531636/


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow I knew that russian Metro stations were ellegant, but WTF ! They're like little palaces underground. The only exceptions could be the ones opened in the 80`s, probably for budget cuts.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

exellent


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

*ЛВС-97*

(1997) - retro photo








http://transphoto.ru/photo/299662/

(1999)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/614018/

(2000)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/555355/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/548574/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/05/47/61/547618.jpg

(2001)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/719256/

(2002)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/552683/


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

*ЛМ-99*

(1999)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/584201/

(2002)
Suburban line to Strelna








http://transphoto.ru/photo/07/15/01/715010.jpg

(2013)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/626307/

*ЛМ-99АВН*

(2006)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/227626/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/21412/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/07/22/04/722042.jpg

(2008)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/657477/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/705152/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/694796/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/241474/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/428491/


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

Now - modern trams

*ЛВС-2005*
I think it is the best tram in SPb... Unfortunately, SPb tram factory don't produce them now because factory is bankrupt









http://transphoto.ru/photo/75952/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/421850/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/473167/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/200085/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/226872/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/485566/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/681517/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/543900/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/357302/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/333356/


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

*ЛМ-2008 *









http://transphoto.ru/photo/548818/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/370782/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/296253/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/580427/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/673497/


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

*Tramway 71-631*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/548356/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/616144/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/569766/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/544043/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/544003/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/536104/

*Tramway 71-631-01* two-way tram









http://transphoto.ru/photo/687035/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/681227/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/611600/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/557804/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/05/47/35/547359.jpg


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

*БКМ 84300М*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/713790/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/603631/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/585186/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/572087/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/572077/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/564032/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/573386/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/576299/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/640506/


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

SPb tramway map


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette, another victory for Alstom:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/tramrus-tram-coming-to-st-petersburg.html
> 
> *TramRus tram coming to St Petersburg*
> 22 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on new tram, taken from here (link in Russian):


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

What happened to the 81-780? Is this train still not in service or will it never be?


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Is the subway from St. Petersburg fast?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

skyfann said:


> Is the subway from St. Petersburg fast?


No higher than 50 km/h


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

metr0p0litain said:


> What happened to the 81-780? Is this train still not in service or will it never be?


Still on testing


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

dimlys1994 said:


> No higher than 50 km/h


That's average speed. Vmax is 80 km\h.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Thats fasrt for a metro


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

skyfann said:


> Thats fasrt for a metro


I ment that average speed on any given section is "No higher than 50 km/h". The actual, network-wide, average speed is something around 40.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Even 40 km/h is an outstanding figure for mass rail transit.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian Transport thread:



Ярик1010;119207099 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, prolongation of Green line (Begovaya and Novokrestovskaya stations)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;119207111 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Novokrestovskaya station (Green line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;119207139 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Prospekt Slavy station (Purple line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;119207157 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, prolongation of Purple line (two-way tunnel)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;119207173 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News, in addition of first Alstom tram that will arrive in December, city orders three more:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/11/19/st-petersburg-extends-tram-order/
> 
> *St Petersburg extends tram order*
> 19 NOV, 2014
> ...


Initially city was very reluctant about ordering standard Alstom-designed tram, such as we can see in Europe, and now there are going to have 4 of them, which are designed especially for Russian cities


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New Ohta metro train by Transmashholding will not be in service this year, according to source (link in Russian). Instead, it will be delivered in March next year:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Finaly some nice design in SP!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian Transport thread:



Ярик1010;119267290 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Teatralnaya station (Orange line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Ligovskiy Prospekt station reopened (closed for renovation 2014.01.05 to 2014.12.03)*













































































































Source: http://www.fontanka.ru/2014/12/03/033/fotoreport.html


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Your photos are not working.



dimlys1994 said:


> New Ohta metro train by Transmashholding will not be in service this year, according to source (link in Russian). Instead, it will be delivered in March next year:


The design looks promising on that vis, let's see how it will look in reality


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Your photos are not working.


Not sure what happened, but all the photos are also available by clicking on the link for the source material.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

deleted


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Renders of new Prospet Slavy station on Line 5. Taken from here:
http://saroavto2.blogspot.ru/2014/12/blog-post_80.html



















Station art, commemorating victories of Red Army:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Such an ugly station..it will suit better Pyongyang, not St. Petersburg hno:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian Transport thread:



Ярик1010;120237740 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, prolongation of Purple line (two-way tunnel)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;120237755 said:


> http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=1c7818d9f63fb3478a989a8d4f8a0bb4&start=1245





Ярик1010;120237768 said:


> http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=1c7818d9f63fb3478a989a8d4f8a0bb4&start=1245





Ярик1010;120237794 said:


> http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=1c7818d9f63fb3478a989a8d4f8a0bb4&start=1245





Ярик1010;120237808 said:


> http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7952&sid=1c7818d9f63fb3478a989a8d4f8a0bb4&start=1245





Ярик1010;120239022 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;120239195 said:


> *Ancient Greek deities (Olympians) and divine hero (from left to right) - Hestia, Artemis, Hermes, Hephaestus, Athena, Apollo, Zeus, Hera, Aphrodite, Ares, Heracles and Poseidon.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on construction of Sportivnaya station (Line 5) second ticket hall, planned for opening this March. New ticket hall will be located at Vasilevskiy Island and allows to close Vasilevoostrovskaya staion on Line 3 for complete reconstruction:
http://krisha0703.livejournal.com/90482.html









































































This station will be the first in Russia to have travalators - and you would have no idea that you're under water:










Underground ticket hall:










Escalator shaft - escalators for this station will be made by ThyssenKrupp. This is unsurprising decision, expirienced 4-5 years ago when newly-built escalators for Spasskaya station were broked down after year of operation:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Construction of Prospect Slavy station northern entrance:
http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8066&start=450


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

Restyling version of LVS-86










Автор Андрей Воронцов


----------



## Кaктус (Feb 11, 2010)

KTM-31 (71-631) in new colour style










Автор Дмитрий Иванов


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian subforum:



Ярик1010;120811846 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;120811857 said:


> http://vk.com/id18223174?z=photo18223174_348296164/photos18223174
> http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&start=1275


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;120962256 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Dunayskaya station (Purple line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is one of future connection shafts of Krasnoselko-Kalininskaya Line or Line 6, for the future Yugo-Zapadnaya station. Here you can see telfer crane is partially installed. After completion of line, it would be just ventilation shaft:
http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=4170&sid=6c93e1b461d484a9864d400a23a245bd&start=1590


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

So the new line has already started?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> So the new line has already started?


Not yet. Some sites are still without activity


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today, Vyborgskaya metro station on Line 1 was closed for 11 months of refubrishment works:
http://www.dp.ru/a/2015/02/07/V_Peterburge_na_kapremont/










Planned for temporary closure for this year - Tekhnologicheskiy Institut-1 (Lines 1 and 2, only one ticket hall) and Vasileostrovskaya (Line 3, will start after completion of Sportivnaya new ticket hall on Vasilevskiy Island). Next year - closure of Elizarovskaya station on Line 3


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Vagonmash is to supply 8 new train sets for Line 3:
http://www.dp.ru/103sc9/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on St. Petersburg metro constuction. Novokrestovskaya station:
https://vk.com/piloterrr










And Shushary station:
http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php...263a41e7c5b9bde55a08b980861&start=195#p220701


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Construction of Dunayskaya station on Line 5 during March this year:
http://www.mirmetro.net/spb/reportings/dunayskaya

Dunayskaya station is fourth low-deep station on the system, after Avtovo (opened 1955), Leninskiy Prospect and Prospekt Veteranov stations (both 1977) (all on the same line 1):






















































































































Blueprints:










And station render:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some photos from Sportivnaya metro station second ticket hall to Vasilevskiy Island. Hall is 90% ready and moving walkway and escalators are testing:
http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&start=1455














































Also new station art is installed:
http://www.metro.spb.ru/news/item/id/399


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Construction of Teatralnaya station is slowly progressing:
http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=7538&start=450

03 April:



















13 April:










Main construction will begin after tender selection


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

First 81-722/723/724 Okhta trains from Metrovagonmash are arrived to St. Petersburg:
http://metroblog.ru/post/4726/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Again on new Sportivnaya station second exit, taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;123955279 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;123955292 said:


> http://subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2256&sid=2139cb69b6db7fb19b340f38c958755e&start=1440


Plus works continues on new Yuzhnoye depot, part of Line 5 southern extension:



Ярик1010;123954643 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Metro depot Yuzhnoye (Purple line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harkonnen (Apr 11, 2015)

I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;124033715 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;124033974 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Teatralnaya station (Orange line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;124033984 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Novokrestovskaya station (Green line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;124102362 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line). The second vestibule is planned to be opened on May 27 (at City Day).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;124212326 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Sportivnaya station (Purple line), second exit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

24 bidirectional trams 71-623.03 from UKVZ is to arrive to Saint-Petersburg on 27 May to serve passengers between Sportivnaya and Vasileostrovskaya metro stations. Vasileostrovskaya metro station will be closed on 7th June for complete reconstruction:
http://www.spbdnevnik.ru/news/2015-...-ostrov-ot-transportnogo-kollapsa/#ad-image-0



















It is rumored that this tram from UKVZ could be introduced in SPB:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;124311675 said:


> *Sankt Peterburg, Dunayskaya station (Purple line)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;131710810 said:


> *March 27, 2016. Sankt Peterburg Metro. The southern extension of Purple line - the construction of Metro station "Shushary" and Metro depot "Yuzhnoye" ("Southern").*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-petersburg-selects-fast-tram-contractor.html
> 
> *St Petersburg selects fast tram contractor*
> 19 Apr 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;132358109 said:


> *SANKT PETERBURG METRO*
> 
> *MARCH-APRIL 2016. THE SOUTHERN EXTENSION OF PURPLE LINE.*
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358128 said:


> *The connection between two-way tunnel and two one-way tunnels*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358154 said:


> *The mounting of escalators*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358184 said:


> *The vestibule №2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358196 said:


> http://life-shche.livejournal.com/13740.html
> http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8067&start=300





Ярик1010;132358206 said:


>





Ярик1010;132358215 said:


> *April 7, 2016. The construction of "Dunayskaya" ("Danube") station.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358241 said:


>





Ярик1010;132358253 said:


> *March 30, 2016. The construction of Metro station "Shushary".*
> 
> http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=8068&sid=3d926d16e3c7238a0eef73e0d08e64ba&start=210
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358268 said:


> *MARCH-APRIL 2016. THE WESTERN EXTENSION OF GREEN LINE.*
> 
> http://life-shche.livejournal.com/15039.html
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358285 said:


>





Ярик1010;132358300 said:


> *435 tunnel rings = 783 meters*





Ярик1010;132358319 said:


> *The construction of "Begovaya" ("Running") station.*
> 
> http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=9206&start=120
> http://www.subwaytalks.ru/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=9206&start=135
> http://life-shche.livejournal.com/15039.html





Ярик1010;132358338 said:


> *April 2016. The construction of Metro station "Novokrestovskaya".*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;132358413 said:


> *APRIL 2016. THE WESTERN EXTENSION OF ORANGE LINE.*
> 
> http://life-shche.livejournal.com/15942.html
> 
> *April 7, 2016. The preparation works for construction of "Gorny Institut" ("Mining Institute") station.*





Ярик1010;132358431 said:


> *The preparation works for construction of Metro station "Teatralnaya" ("Theatre").*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Construction of trolleybus loop on Primorskyi Boulevard in southwestern part of city. This will extend to one of newly-developed parts of the city, but it's unclear at the moment what route will be served there. Taken by Mikhail Isaev (misa) from Transphoto website. Below is the link to the photo and to geographical location of planned loop:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/916912/
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=16/59.8655/30.1513


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/st-petersburg-airport-tram-plan.html
> 
> *St Petersburg airport tram plan*
> 24 May 2016
> ...


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

The new design for 81-722 trainsets was unveiled today:




























More to finde here:

http://trams.ru/reviews/?rid=272


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Vasileostrovskaya metro station reopened yesterday:
http://www.dp.ru/a/2016/05/27/Stancija_metro_Vasileostr/
http://www.rosbalt.ru/piter/2016/05/27/1518163.html
http://ok-inform.ru/photoarchive/va...strovskaya-otkrylas-v-den-goroda-1-14119.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Russian transport thread:



Ярик1010;133085186 said:


> *SANKT PETERBURG METRO*
> 
> *May 17, 2016. The construction of "Dunayskaya" ("Danube") station (Purple line).*
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;133085194 said:


> *May 22, 2016. The construction of "Prospekt Slavy" ("Glory Avenue") station (Purple line).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ярик1010;133085209 said:


> *May 25-28, 2016. The construction of "Begovaya" ("Running") station (Green line).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

*Russia’s first light rail PPP project launched*

The Government of St. Petersburg and LLC Transport Concession Company (TCC) signed on the 31st of May a concession agreement for the construction, upgrade and operation of the tramway system in Krasnogvardeysky district of St. Petersburg. TCC is a joint venture of LSR Group and Leader Investment Company (Pension fund asset management company), the financial arranger of the concession.

The project includes the construction of 14 km of new tramway lines and platforms on all the major streets of Krasnogvardeysky district up to Ladozhsky Rail Terminal, the construction of a rolling stock depot. TCC is also expected to launch the acquisition of at least 21 tramways. According to local press, the company will soon announce a tender for the purchase of 15 five section tramways, with a capacity of 380/400 passengers. Annual passenger total is estimated at 33.2 million.

The total value of the investment, including construction of a new tram network and its operation over the period of 30 years, reaches at RUB 32.7 bn (EUR 448 million). In particular, RUB 12.7 bn will be invested in the construction and maintenance of the tramway network. The revenue will be generated from providing transportation services and from receiving governmental subsidies for transportation of welfare beneficiaries.

Permission for construction of the first tramway section from Ladoga station to Khasanskaya street will be issued in August. This tramway section is expected to operate at full capacity in September 2017. The construction of the tram network is to be completed in 4Q 2018.

“This is the first project in Russia for construction of all-inclusive transportation system of an entire district. We are going to carry out a complete reconstruction, raise the quality of public transportation services for those who live in Krasnogvardeiskiy district: tramway lines will be made using noise reduction technologies and the trams will be able to accommodate more passengers. Overall, we expect to seriously improve transport accessibility of Ladozhskiy train station and decrease the burden of other means of transportation”, commented Sergey Okutin, head of TCC.

Andrey Novakovskiy, Liniya Prava management partner and head of project finance and PPP practice commented on the signing of the concession agreement: “This project can very well be described as innovative. For the first time in Russia a concession tender has been held in the area of urban above-ground electrical transportation which will lead to creation of district tramway communication in a city of federal importance. We are glad to play a part in development of St. Petersburg transportation system”.

http://www.think-railways.com/russias-first-light-rail-ppp-project-launched/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-for-st-petersburg-lrv-order.html?channel=526
> 
> *Stadler Minsk selected for St Petersburg LRV order*
> Monday, July 25, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-light-rail-preliminary-design-contracts.html
> 
> *St Petersburg light rail preliminary design contracts*
> 19 Aug 2016
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

^^
Where can one find more information on these 13 light rail lines?
Thank you.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...r-metelitsa-broad-gauge-tram.html?channel=526
> 
> *Stadler wins first order for Metelitsa broad-gauge tram*
> Friday, August 26, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tågälskaren said:


> ^^
> Where can one find more information on these 13 light rail lines?
> Thank you.


I don't know where they got 'planned 13 light rail lines', but here are two tram maps - 1 - is tram situation as of 2015, with U/C tram extensions, 2 - perspective tram network by 2025:
http://www.gazeta.bn.ru/articles/2011/06/17/83807.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...upply-more-metro-trains-to-st-petersburg.html
> 
> *TMH to supply more metro trains to St Petersburg*
> 13 Sep 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/ukvz-to-supply-trams-to-st-petersburg.html
> 
> *UKVZ to supply trams to St Petersburg*
> 26 Sep 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-ticketing-modernisation-contract-signed.html
> 
> *St Petersburg ticketing modernisation contract signed*
> 28 Sep 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...metro-extension-design-contracts-awarded.html
> 
> *St Petersburg metro extension design contracts awarded*
> 30 Sep 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tram route 3 in St. Petersburg reopened yesterday after 10 years of abandoment:
http://www.dp.ru/a/2016/09/26/Znamenitij_istoricheskij/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

\
http://transphoto.ru/photo/970251/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-begins-on-st-petersburg-fast-tram-route.html

*Test running begins on St Petersburg fast tram route*
02 Feb 2018



















RUSSIA: Test running on the fast tram route being developed in St Petersburg began on January 31.

Stadler Minsk has so far delivered nine trams of the 23 that it is supplying under a contract signed in 2016. These are currently being kept in a provisional depot at Khasanskaya Ulitsa, where test running is taking place. The vehicles must undertake 200 km of test running before they are put into passenger operation

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chizhyk _(translat. Eurasian siskin)_, SPB's first private tram began operations on route 8. The service named after local folklore character, Chizhik-Pyzhik:
https://topspb.tv/news/2018/03/7/tramvaj-chizhik-vzyal-na-bort-pervyh-passazhirov/










Map of the future service:



















And staff dress:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction at Novokrestovskaya station














































http://www.fontanka.ru/2018/03/05/060/report.3.html#/?0


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the updates! There is WAY too little information on St. Petersburg on SSC!


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

^^ Unfortunately some updates are separated from this thread and put in the RUSSIA | Urban Transport Compilation thread instead.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

xeror said:


> ^^ Unfortunately some updates are separated from this thread and put in the RUSSIA | Urban Transport Compilation thread instead.


Thanks, and there are no buildings updates that I can find on the city!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Locations of future stations Gavan' and Morskoy Fasad (M4 line) have been determined. They will both be on Vasilyevsky Island.










https://spbdnevnik.ru/news/2019-02-...sto-dlya-stantsiy-metro-gavan-i-morskoy-fasad


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

construction of M5 extension on the south side of town - photos from Russian forum

Photos #1 through #3 are Prospekt Slavy station
Photo #4 is Dunayskaya station
Photos #5 and #6 are Shushary station (a surface station). After this station opens, M4 will be the only fully underground metro line in the city.



axelmaker said:


> Подборка фотографий с Фрунзенского радиуса за месяц до окончания работ:
> 
> Фото 1. Ст. «Проспект Славы», навешивание зонтов в наклонном ходе № 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Shushary station.

Mid-August 2019


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

M5 southern extension will open soon

here are cross-posts from the Russian forum

"Prospekt Slavy" station (2019.08.24)



s.mkirillov said:


> «Проспект Славы» 24.08.2019.


"Dunayskaya" station (2019.08.22)



Gorny said:


> Станция «Дунайская». 22 августа 2019


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

Is Line 3 the only line with platform doors? I guess I expected them to be standard on new openings after the Begovaya extension...


----------



## zg5 (Aug 25, 2019)

What are the plans for the northern section of line M6 (past Obvodnyi Canal) once the line will be opened? Is it going to connect with M4 at Ligovskiy Prospect and then Ploshchad' Vosstaniya or rather Pl.A. Nevskogo?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

zg5 said:


> What are the plans for the northern section of line M6 (past Obvodnyi Canal) once the line will be opened? Is it going to connect with M4 at Ligovskiy Prospect and then Ploshchad' Vosstaniya or rather Pl.A. Nevskogo?


The latest plan calls for these interchanges to be placed at Ligovskiy pr (Ligovskiy Prospekt M6) and pl Vosstaniya (Znamenskaya M6).










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Perspektivnaya_Sxema_Peterburgskogo_Metropolitena.jpg


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Kirovskiy Zavod*

St Petersburg, Russia: Kirovskiy Zavod metro station, Line 1 (Red) - Opened 1955 by nabobswims, no Flickr








*Baltiyskaya*

St Petersburg, Russia: Baltiyskaya metro station, Line 1 (Red) - Opened 1955 by nabobswims, no Flickr








*Mezhdunarodnaya*

St Petersburg, Russia: Mezhdunarodnaya metro station, Line 5 (Purple) - Opened 2012 by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chizhik tram new route 59 was opened with new depot and tram tracks, while several other were reopened after upgrading:






In other news, opening of metro line 5 extension to Shushary is delayed for the couple of days, according to officials


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The southern extension of M5 to Shushary was supposed to open last week, but the commencement of revenue service has been delayed. It might happen in a couple weeks.

Here is one of the new stations, Prospekt Slavy - cross-post from Russian forum



s.mkirillov said:


> «Проспект Славы»
> 
> Порталы.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

There is still no opening date for the southern extension of M5, which was scheduled to open nearly two weeks ago. Part of the reason for the delay is that the fire suppression systems in the stations have not been fully installed in any of the three new stations.

Source: https://www.fontanka.ru/2019/09/17/130/

Also, regretfully, the pedestrian approach to the new Prospekt Slavy station was flooded during a recent thunderstorm.










Source: https://www.fontanka.ru/2019/09/15/047/


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ploshchad Vosstaniya*

St Petersburg, Russia: Ploschad Vosstaniya metro station, Line 1 (Red) - Opened 1955 by nabobswims, no Flickr















*Nevsky Prospekt* - *Gostiny Dvor*

Saint Petersburg, Russia: Nevskiy Prospekt (Line 2-Blue) & Gostiny Dvor (Line 3-Green) transfer mall by nabobswims, no Flickr








*Sportivnaya*

Saint Petersburg, Russia: Sportivnaya metro station, Line 5 (Purple) - Opened 1997 by nabobswims, no Flickr


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Piter, 6th line:



flatron said:


> строительство 6-й линии в Петербурге
> На будущей станции ЮгоЗападная (Казаковская )Красносельско-Калининской линии продолжается проходка наклонного хода, пройдено 10 колец, смонтирован наклонный тюбингоукладчик ТНУ-4МА. Предстоит пройти 110 колец, на глубину 55 метров. Проходка наклонного хода должна завершиться в десятых числах мая 2020 года.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The M5 was finally extended south to Shushary, after a month-long delay.

Cross-posts from Russian forum



giper said:


> "Шушары"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raisonnable said:


> "Проспект Славы":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

